# Rough cutting bowl blanks



## Chasper (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a pile of English Walnut I'm planning to cut some bowl blanks from this weekend.  There is a lot of crotch wood in what I have.  Can somebody tell me more about what I need to do.  Should I be trying to get horizontal bowl blanks like this? 





[/img]









Or should I go for verticle blanks like this?
Thanks


----------



## vick (Jan 25, 2008)

if you look down a couple post in this to wood_turners post
http://www.woodturningonline.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=726&sid=84b40269369bd01ea8e664b8e3d5e00b
that is basically how I do it.
One piece of advice turn the piece so that the part nearest the middle of the log (pith) is the bottom of the bowl.  You will get a small sized piece usually but better figure.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 25, 2008)

Gerry just send us one of each and we will send photos of the completed bowls.  That way you can choose which grain pattern you like best! 

Mike


----------



## Chasper (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike,
You are joking (maybe) but I wouldn't mind actually doing that.  I'm in Southern Indiana, not far from you, and I was thinking about cutting some bowl blanks to take to the Mid-West IAP gathering in March.  If I get anywhere near the capital of our great state in the next few weeks I'll email you about dropping off a few pieces.

Vick,
That is a good instructional, very helpful, thanks..


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 25, 2008)

Gerry yes I was pulling your leg.  Maybe in March I can actually pull it as Linda and I plan on going. 

Mike


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 25, 2008)

Although it doesn't address blanks from crotch wood, this pdf has been helpful to me in the past to guide my blank cutting.
http://www.bubbasville.com/info_section/turned_object_to_a_log_handout.pdf

Try cutting one like this.




For a bowl like this.







These are unique and fun to do.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 25, 2008)

Don has it right

Edit in:

You also want the bottom of the bowl close to the center of the log. Of course you do not want the pith


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe this will help

http://www.dallaswoodturners.com/NEWSLETTERS/2006/Bowl_Blanks_from_Log.PDF


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Another option is to leave the pith in the blanks. You will likely get cracking, but it can have some interesting effects. This is for art bowls.

If the bowls are to be used as bowls and not artwork, then avoid the pith at all costs.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 25, 2008)

Rob,
You beat me to it!!!  I was just looking for that and, well, you got it....[]  Were you part of our club?


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob, No not a member but I have actually learned to surf..
Ran across this a while back and downloaded a copy for my use.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2008)

There are many ways of approaching this, but here is my take. If you are not going to turn the bowls right away, the best way to preserve the wood for bowl turning is to cut the log about 4 inches longer than its diamater and seal the ends with anchorseal, wax, or latex paint.  Leaving the log a little long allows you room to cut off a few inches to rid it of any cracks that develop near the ends.  When you get ready to turn a bowl, cut the log in half (remove the pith section if the log is larger than say 10 to 12 inches)  Now you can decide to cut a blank for face plate turning or natural edge turning.  Please be aware that unless the tree was cut in the late fall or winter when the sap was drained, the bark will most likely fall off on a natural edge bowl.  The references to cutting a blank above are very good and you can't go wrong following the instructional drawings provided. Don is right on in his description and reference.  I imagine I would prefer to remove the pith on any turning other than endgrain natural edge bowl or hollow vessel.  On most other endgrain turnings I would cut the blank off center of the pith.


----------

